
Problematic business relationships – part 2: the cult of the one big client - dmistrio
https://medium.com/p/problematic-business-relationships-part-2-the-cult-of-the-one-big-client-aff671cc14ea
======
dmistrio
Part one here (HN):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9484840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9484840)

